
How to log a timestamp - jedisct1
https://howtologatimestamp.info/
======
viraptor
I'd go a bit further. Log before the operation. If you want the duration, log
it separately, afterwards.

This prevents issues where the long operation fails for some reason and never
leaves a trace. Yes, you should also log failures, but sometimes that may fail
too if the long process manages to crash everything.

